# "Full-frame" images on EOS M?



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## JBSF (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks. Excellent review.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 22, 2019)

At first sight you might think using a 0.71 speedbooster + lens on an EOS M allows twice the shutter speed as the same lens on say a 5DIV. However, the FF allows you to work at ~twice the iso with the same overall DR as the crop as the FF has approx twice the DR at a given iso. So, there is no speed advantage vs an FF with a good sensor.


----------

